
Newspeak on Squeak (2014) [pdf] - MaysonL
http://bracha.org/newspeak-101.pdf
======
smarks159
I have been building the next version of my hobby project in newspeak and have
really been enjoying it.

There is no funding, so the platform itself is also a hobby project for
everyone involved. But there are a lot of really interesting ideas here.

The goal is to be able to create a modular, secure, distributed platform as a
better alternative to the web browser while keeping many of the qualities that
made smalltalk great, such as being extremely dynamic and interactive.

In addition the goal is to be more integrated with the outside world, so it
supports things like using standard source code controls tools and has a
native gui interface for windows.

------
MaysonL
This is newly relevant with the launch of Squeak 5.

